# ياترى هتقبل ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت قبل كده؟؟؟



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

فى بنات كتير بترتبط كذا مره وجايز بيبقا الارتباط  مش صح  وجايز الظروف اللى بتنهى العلاقه  

*السؤال بقي:::::::::::::*

هل تقبل انك ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت كذا مره وهى طبعا اكيد اللى حكيت لك ؟؟ ولو هى محكتش هل هتبقي عاوز تعرف ماضيها كله ولا هيبقي كفايه عليك من اول معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟ وهل هتحترم صراحتها  ولا هتقولها سورى مش هينفع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللى فات ده للولاد  اللى جاى ده بقي للبنات:t33: 


هل هتحكى للانسان اللى مرتبطه بيه كل احداث الماضى ولا كفايه من ساعه معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حكيتى و سابك هل هتكررى نفس الموضوع للانسان اللى هترتبطى بيه بعده؟؟؟؟؟؟

منتظره الردود   وميرسي


----------



## Fadie (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> فى بنات كتير بترتبط كذا مره وجايز بيبقا الارتباط مش صح وجايز الظروف اللى بتنهى العلاقه
> 
> *السؤال بقي:::::::::::::*
> 
> هل تقبل انك ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت كذا مره وهى طبعا اكيد اللى حكيت لك ؟؟ ولو هى محكتش هل هتبقي عاوز تعرف ماضيها كله ولا هيبقي كفايه عليك من اول معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟ وهل هتحترم صراحتها ولا هتقولها سورى مش هينفع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اى كان نوع الارتباط مش بيبقى دة المقياس الصح اللى افكر بيه اذا كنت هرتبط بيها او لاء لكن اذا كان فى حب حقيقى بينا يبقى خلاص

في 3:13ولكني افعل شيئا واحدا اذ انا انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ما هو قدام

+ + +


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> *هل هتحكى للانسان اللى مرتبطه بيه كل احداث الماضى ولا كفايه من ساعه معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ولو حكيتى و سابك هل هتكررى نفس الموضوع للانسان اللى هترتبطى بيه بعده؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

*بصى يا جيرل *

*شور انى هقوله حتى لو سابنى*
*بس يعرف منى احسن ميعرف من حد تانى انا عن نفسى افضل اكون صريحه معاه مهما كان الوضع هيه صحيح صعبه وموقف محبش اتحط فيه لانى هبقى فى نص هدومى بس لازم اقوله *
*وممكن هوا بنفسه يقول انا مش عاوز اعرف حاجه انا ليا من دلوقت *
*هوا الموقف صعب منكرش بس لازم يتقاله حتى لو سابنى *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> اى كان نوع الارتباط مش بيبقى دة المقياس الصح اللى افكر بيه اذا كنت هرتبط بيها او لاء لكن اذا كان فى حب حقيقى بينا يبقى خلاص
> 
> في 3:13ولكني افعل شيئا واحدا اذ انا انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ما هو قدام
> 
> + + +



معاك انه  مقياس مش صح بس بتفكر اكيد هى ارتبطت قبل كده او لا  وانا شايفه انك هتقولها كفايه بالنسبه ليا من اول مارتبطنا    ....و أيه جميله مرسيي لمرورك.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بصى يا جيرل *
> 
> *شور انى هقوله حتى لو سابنى*
> *بس يعرف منى احسن ميعرف من حد تانى انا عن نفسى افضل اكون صريحه معاه مهما كان الوضع هيه صحيح صعبه وموقف محبش اتحط فيه لانى هبقى فى نص هدومى بس لازم اقوله *
> ...



مرسيي لمروك يا جميل ووجهت نظرك صح بس فى حاجه تفتكرى هو مش هيأخدها نقطه ضعف؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramez20 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

انا راى احنا ولاد النهاردة المفروض هى تصارحوا وهو لو فعلا بيحبها وشاريها الموضوع ده مش هيغير فكرته عنها وكمان هتطلع بيه الفتاة بنتيجة مدى تمسكه بيها ولو سابها المفروض البنت تعرف انه انسان ضيق الافق  او تغير الفتاة من طباعها اللى بتخلى العرسان يتروكوها


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ramez20 قال:


> انا راى احنا ولاد النهاردة المفروض هى تصارحوا وهو لو فعلا بيحبها وشاريها الموضوع ده مش هيغير فكرته عنها وكمان هتطلع بيه الفتاة بنتيجة مدى تمسكه بيها ولو سابها المفروض البنت تعرف انه انسان ضيق الافق  او تغير الفتاة من طباعها اللى بتخلى العرسان يتروكوها



*شكرا لمروك واكيد هو لو سابها هيبقي مش بيحبها...*


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحه راحه
حتي لو هو هيسيبني انا هحكي
عشان لو خبيت يبقا كدا بخدع
بس مفيش ولد بينسي
حتي لو تخطي الموضوع
هتيجي لحظه هيتكلم فيها في الموضوع


اما عن البنت تحب تعرف ولا لاء
انا عن نفسي احب اعرف كل حاجه
اصحابه اسرار اصحابه حتي كله كله الصغير قبل الكبير
ادق تفاصيل شغله
انا احب اعرف كل حاجه

بس برضه ماضيه مش هيتشال
هتيجي لحظات وهبتدي اقارن فيها
بس


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> اصحابه اسرار اصحابه حتي كله كله الصغير قبل الكبير



واسرار اصحابه ليه؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: 

مرسيي لمروك يا قمر:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> واسرار اصحابه ليه؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:
> 
> مرسيي لمروك يا قمر:Love_Mailbox:


 


مبحبش ابقا مختومه علي قفايا
احب جوزي بعد ما يعدي اليوم
يجي ونقعد ويحكيلي علي كل حاجه حصلت من طلوع النهار لغايه ما يرجعلي


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ابقو قبلونى لو حد من بنات المنتدى دا اتجوز انا قاعده وانتو قاعدين *


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ابقو قبلونى لو حد من بنات المنتدى دا اتجوز انا قاعده وانتو قاعدين *


 


يلاهوي يا ميرنا
ليه الفال الوحش دا
دا احنا كلنا بنات علي وش جواز
خمسه وخميسه خمسه وخميسه


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ابقوووووووووو قبلونى  *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

بس يا بنت يا ميرنا 

بلاش نق فيه بنات عاوزة تتجوز

بالنسبة للموضوع علشان مش نخرج عن سياقه 

انا عن نفسي مش هتفرق معايا 

لاني الماضي مش يهمني انا يهمني من وقت ما عرفنا بعض 

واني ايجابيتها اكتر من السلبيات ( مفيش حد خالص من العيوب )

بس مش انكر اننا ها احطها تحت المراقبة والاختبار لاتاكد من حاجات كتير

ملحوظة لميريت : الرجالة بطبعها مش بتحب تحكي عن يومها مش زي البنات يعني الا لما تكون مش عارفة تقول ايه وعاوزة تضيع وقت وبس *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> *بس مش انكر اننا ها احطها تحت المراقبة والاختبار لاتاكد من حاجات كتير*


 

*طب متقولها يا كوبتك علشان نعمل حسابنا يعنى مش اكتر وبتفيد البنات والوطن حتى علشان الغلبانه ميريت دى اللى عاوزه تتجوز *


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ابقوووووووووو قبلونى *


 


يارب نخلص منك
بس انا قبلك عشان انا الكبيره
ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يارب نخلص منك
> بس انا قبلك عشان انا الكبيره
> ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


 

*ملقتيش غير انا :beee: *

*احتمال تتجوزى وتخلفى وانا هستنى ابنك :yahoo: *

*متقلقيش :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مستعجلين على ايه  :new2: 

الجواز عمره عمره مكان راحه:yaka: 

انا عن نفسي مش مستعجله مستنيا احضر فراحكم الاول وبعدين انا:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ملقتيش غير انا :beee: *
> 
> *احتمال تتجوزى وتخلفى وانا هستنى ابنك :yahoo: *
> 
> *متقلقيش :smil12: *


 



يا ميرنا من شويه
قلتي ابقوا قابلوني ان حد فيكوا اتجوز
انا مليش دعوه
انا كبرت والمفروض اتجوز
اتصرفي بقا


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*يعم عاوزين عريس تايه يتجوز ميريت*

*متعقلى يا بت اشحتلك عريس يعنى وبقو شحين فى السوق يعنى ضئيل جدا يعنى عمله نادره *

*وانتى يا جيرل اخلص منكم وتتجوزو علشان ازلكم بلعزوبيه *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعم عاوزين عريس تايه يتجوز ميريت*
> 
> *متعقلى يا بت اشحتلك عريس يعنى وبقو شحين فى السوق يعنى ضئيل جدا يعنى عمله نادره *
> 
> *وانتى يا جيرل اخلص منكم وتتجوزو علشان ازلكم بلعزوبيه *



ايه يا ميرنا اصبرى علينا شويه دورى لميريت على عريس و احنا الاتنين نذلها بالعزوبيه وبعد كده تتجوزى انتى كمان بقي  ونخلص من هم البنات ده:t33: 

ويا كوبتك مدام مش فارق معاك الماضى يبقي ايه لزمتها الاختبارات والكلام ده  وياريت تقول ايه هى الاختبارات دى  ((بناء على طلب ميرنا)) :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا انتى هتوقيعنا فى الغلط ليه*


* كوبتك ميريت بس علشان تعرف هيه اول واحده هتتجوز  اعمل فيها معروف بس *


*منك لربنا يا جيرل قولى امين*


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعم عاوزين عريس تايه يتجوز ميريت*
> 
> *متعقلى يا بت اشحتلك عريس يعنى وبقو شحين فى السوق يعنى ضئيل جدا يعنى عمله نادره *
> 
> *وانتى يا جيرل اخلص منكم وتتجوزو علشان ازلكم بلعزوبيه *


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاء ياختي
من قله العرسان يعني
مش بالعرسان يا امي
فيه فتي احلامي الي مش هتنازل عنه ابدا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا انتى هتوقيعنا فى الغلط ليه*
> 
> 
> * كوبتك ميريت بس علشان تعرف هيه اول واحده هتتجوز  اعمل فيها معروف بس *
> ...



  خلاص خلاص خليها ميريت   المهم يقول الاختبارات:wink_smile: 

يلا يا كوبتك احنا منتظرين اختبارتك :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب منا بقول ابقو قبلونى بردو مغلطش انا *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لاء ياختي
> من قله العرسان يعني
> مش بالعرسان يا امي
> فيه فتي احلامي الي مش هتنازل عنه ابدا



لو مستنياه بالحصان الابيض مش هيجى ابدااا:t33:  اتنازلى عن الحصان وهو يجى:new2:


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> فى بنات كتير بترتبط كذا مره وجايز بيبقا الارتباط مش صح وجايز الظروف اللى بتنهى العلاقه
> 
> *السؤال بقي:::::::::::::*
> 
> هل تقبل انك ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت كذا مره وهى طبعا اكيد اللى حكيت لك ؟؟ ولو هى محكتش هل هتبقي عاوز تعرف ماضيها كله ولا هيبقي كفايه عليك من اول معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟ وهل هتحترم صراحتها ولا هتقولها سورى مش هينفع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*+*

*اقبل لو حبتها ... بس اعرف سبب الانفصال فى المرات اللى فاتت .. ثم مسألة انها تتخطب كذا مره وتنفصل .. دى عاوزه وقفه ... *

*ولو ما حكتش برضه اعرف السبب .. يمكن بدافع حبها ليا وخافت مثلا لأسيبها .. وقتها هعودها على الصراحة لابعد الحدود ... وبخصوص ماضيها يهمنى اعرفه طبعاً .. لكن على سبيل المعرفه فقط .. وليس العقاب .. لكن الحساب والتدقيق يبدأ من بداية علاقتى بيها .... *

*بخصوص صراحتها فأنا مش هحترمها وبس ... لاء ... دى نقطة لصالحها هى كمان ... و هتبنى جسور كبيره من الثقه *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*معندكش اختبارات تطلع بيها*


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بس مش انكر اننا ها احطها تحت المراقبة والاختبار لاتاكد من حاجات كتير*


 
طبعا يا هوت لازم تحطها تحت الراقبه
لازم تتاكد من الطباع هتمشي ولا لاء
تتاكد من الاخلاق
دي حجات مفروغ منها
والبنت كمان بتعمل كدا مش الول بس




> *ملحوظة لميريت : الرجالة بطبعها مش بتحب تحكي عن يومها مش زي البنات يعني الا لما تكون مش عارفة تقول ايه وعاوزة تضيع وقت وبس*


 

لاء ياهوت مش كل الولاد
وبعدين الست الشاطره
تخلي جوزها زي الطفل معاها
يجي جري من شغله عشان يقعد يحكي معاها 
يسيب الدنيا عشان ياخد رائيها
مش معني كدا انها هي الي هتمشيه
انا برفض دا
بس تبقا عارفه كل حاجه عنه
وياخد رائيها لانه مهم عنده
ولو عقليا تستحمل انها تشاركه في اتخاذ القرار ليه لاء


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*



معندكش اختبارات تطلع بيها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*+*

*مين ؟؟ ... أنا ؟ *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> *اقبل لو حبتها ... بس اعرف سبب الانفصال فى المرات اللى فاتت .. ثم مسألة انها تتخطب كذا مره وتنفصل .. دى عاوزه وقفه ... *
> *ولو ما حكتش برضه اعرف السبب .. يمكن بدافع حبها ليا وخافت مثلا لأسيبها .. وقتها هعودها على الصراحة لابعد الحدود ... وبخصوص ماضيها يهمنى اعرفه طبعاً .. لكن على سبيل المعرفه فقط .. وليس العقاب .. لكن الحساب والتدقيق يبدأ من بداية علاقتى بيها .... *
> *بخصوص صراحتها فأنا مش هحترمها وبس ... لاء ... دى نقطة لصالحها هى كمان ... و هتبنى جسور كبيره من الثقه *



طب لو ارتباطها ده مش خطوبه يعنى بأسلوب الشباب ((صاحبت)) كذا مره  وانت لسه فى بدايه العلاقه والعلاقه بنكم مجرد اعجاب هتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟    ومرسيي لردك


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب متقولها يا كوبتك علشان نعمل حسابنا يعنى مش اكتر وبتفيد البنات والوطن حتى علشان الغلبانه ميريت دى اللى عاوزه تتجوز *


 


يا بت عاوزه اتجوز فارس احلامي مش اي جوازه
ماهو العرسان علي قفا مين يشيل
لكن فين حلمي


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*فى غيرك يعنى  *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يا بت عاوزه اتجوز فارس احلامي مش اي جوازه
> ماهو العرسان علي قفا مين يشيل
> لكن فين حلمي


 
*خليكى ورا حلمك اثبتى عليه وكمان 30 سنه هيتحقق متقلقيش *


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> مستعجلين على ايه :new2:
> 
> الجواز عمره عمره مكان راحه:yaka:
> 
> انا عن نفسي مش مستعجله مستنيا احضر فراحكم الاول وبعدين انا:smil12: :smil12:


 


خلاص يا جماعه ادعولي انا الاول
وبعدين نبقا نشوف مين الي ورايا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> خلاص يا جماعه ادعولي انا الاول
> وبعدين نبقا نشوف مين الي ورايا



يارب تتجوزى يا ميريت يارب:yaka:


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*هو اختبار واحد يا ميرنا ... بس كانت ارادة ربنا انه ما يكملش ... ومن حسن حظى انها كانت بنت خام زى ما بيقولوا .... اما حكاية خام فأنا واثق منها علشان ما حدش يجى يقولى خام مين يا عم هو فيه بنات خام الايام دى  ... ايوه فيه بنات ... ومن القاهره كمان  ... تصوروا هههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*الهى يا ميريت انتى وماشيه واحد يشوفك يروح يخطبك وشهر ويتجوزك كويسه شهر ولا يارب خليها تحدد هيه*

*واخلص منك قادر يا كريم*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هو اختبار واحد يا ميرنا ... بس كانت ارادة ربنا انه ما يكملش ... ومن حسن حظى انها كانت بنت خام زى ما بيقولوا .... اما حكاية خام فأنا واثق منها علشان ما حدش يجى يقولى خام مين يا عم هو فيه بنات خام الايام دى  ... ايوه فيه بنات ... ومن القاهره كمان  ... تصوروا هههههههههه*


 

*استنا براحه عليا يعنى ايه خام الاول نكمل الحوار بعد الاجابه :smil12: *

*وانتامفهمتنيش لحسن هنا بيهدو النفوس ويقولو بسحب منك كلام*

*انا بقول اختبار زى مقال كوبتك كدا هتختبرها فى الخطوبه ازاى *


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا انتى هتوقيعنا فى الغلط ليه*
> 
> 
> *كوبتك ميريت بس علشان تعرف هيه اول واحده هتتجوز اعمل فيها معروف بس *
> ...


 

هوت ميرنا قالت الجيش لازم يتصرف
انت الوحيد الي تعرف تتصرف
اتصرف ياهوت

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> خلاص خلاص خليها ميريت المهم يقول الاختبارات:wink_smile:
> 
> يلا يا كوبتك احنا منتظرين اختبارتك :smil12:


 


مش لاقيه غير هوت
جيبالي واحد من دور عيالي يا جيرل


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> طب لو ارتباطها ده مش خطوبه يعنى بأسلوب الشباب ((صاحبت)) كذا مره وانت لسه فى بدايه العلاقه والعلاقه بنكم مجرد اعجاب هتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومرسيي لردك


 

*+*

*هتراجع فوراً ... لسبب .. لانها لو كانت اتخطبت ... فممكن جداً تكون اُجبرت على الخطوبه ... او انها ما كانتش لسه حبت خطيبها اوى .. يعنى اعجاب علشان كده وافقت على الخطوبه على اساس ان الحب ييجى بعدين ... لكن علاقات سابقه من غير خطوبه يبقى ده اكيد حب ... وبما انه حب ... و حصل مع كذا شاب ... يبقى مشاعر البنت دى غير ناضجه ... كل يوم تحب واحد ... ممكن اقرب منها اكتر واحاول اعرفها اكتر لو كان ليها علاقه واحده فى الماضى .. وانتهت ... لكن اكتر من علاقه ... متهيألى صعب ... انا بجاوب بأختصار بقدر الامكان علشان ما تزهقوش *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مش لاقيه غير هوت
> جيبالي واحد من دور عيالي يا جيرل



تعالا يا كوبتك اتصرف انت انا بهدى النفوس بس مع العلم انى معرفش سنكم انتم الاتنين:smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هتراجع فوراً ... لسبب .. لانها لو كانت اتخطبت ... فممكن جداً تكون اُجبرت على الخطوبه ... او انها ما كانتش لسه حبت خطيبها اوى .. يعنى اعجاب علشان كده وافقت على الخطوبه على اساس ان الحب ييجى بعدين ... لكن علاقات سابقه من غير خطوبه يبقى ده اكيد حب ... وبما انه حب ... و حصل مع كذا شاب ... يبقى مشاعر البنت دى غير ناضجه ... كل يوم تحب واحد ... ممكن اقرب منها اكتر واحاول اعرفها اكتر لو كان ليها علاقه واحده فى الماضى .. وانتهت ... لكن اكتر من علاقه ... متهيألى صعب ... انا بجاوب بأختصار بقدر الامكان علشان ما تزهقوش *




وافرض ان العلاقات دى كانت من فتره  ...........ميمكن تكون مشاعرها بقت ناضجه؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> لو مستنياه بالحصان الابيض مش هيجى ابدااا:t33: اتنازلى عن الحصان وهو يجى:new2:


 


لاء يا جيرل
الحصان قبل منه


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*اتصرف ايه يا ميريت 

انتي عاوزة ميرنا تسيح دمي :t33: 

حددي كلامك لو باقية عليا 

مش عاوزة تشوفي اسمي في الاهرام في الصفحة اللي قبل الاخيرة 

بس ردك عليا في الصفحة اللي فاتت

الصراحة تستاهلي عليه نشان 

طول عمري بقول دماغك نضيفة يا بنت 

مش عارف الدنيا جري فيها ايه واللي بيشوفوا قلوا

احم كفاية كدا

بالنسبة للاختبارات فا دي اولا مش حاجة اقدر اقولها 

لاني كل شخصية وليها اختبارات خاصة بيها 

بس عماتا انا بمتاز بالفراسة وبقدر احدد شخصية اللي قدامي ( حتي اسالؤا ميريت كدا :smil12:  )

بس نقول حاجة مبدائيا اني لازم اتاكد انها بتحبني مش مثلا حبتني علشان وضع اجتماعي او فلوس او شكل او اي مميزات تانية ( انا بقول مثلا اطمنوا مش عندي اي حاجة من ده كله :t33:  )

واطمئن انها حبتني لذاتي مش علشان تنسي بيا حب قديم

وحاجات من دي*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *استنا براحه عليا يعنى ايه خام الاول نكمل الحوار بعد الاجابه :smil12: *
> 
> *وانتامفهمتنيش لحسن هنا بيهدو النفوس ويقولو بسحب منك كلام*
> 
> *انا بقول اختبار زى مقال كوبتك كدا هتختبرها فى الخطوبه ازاى *


 
*+*

*هو مش سر حربى يعنى هههههههههههههههههه ... وعموما ده كان من تلات او اربع سنين هههههههه ... اما بخصوص خام فأنا اقصد خام فى علاقتها بالشباب بالنسبة للحب .. يعنى ما حبتش قبل كده *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> تعالا يا كوبتك اتصرف انت انا بهدى النفوس بس مع العلم انى معرفش سنكم انتم الاتنين:smil12:



*واضح انك بقيتي خبرة من الفترة اللي قضيتها معانا 

وشكلي كدا ها اتخذ اجراء حازم معاكي :t32: 

اتقي شري :spor22: 

وقعتينا في بعض وبتخلعي دلوقت

ماله دور عيالك يا ميريت هانم

مش عاجبك ولا منفعش ولا ايه بالضبط

عماتا انا راجل مرتبط ومش بفكر في حد تاني 

ميرنا زوجتي العزيزة :yahoo: *
:t32: :t32: :t32:​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *واضح انك بقيتي خبرة من الفترة اللي قضيتها معانا
> شكلي كدا ها اتخذ اجراء حازم معاكي :t32:
> اتقي شري :spor22:
> وقعتينا في بعض وبتخلعي دلوقت
> ...



دانا غلبانه  
:smil12:  ازاى يا ميريت يكلمك كده لالا لازم تردى عليه:beee: 
وانت يا ميرنا دبسك اهوه فى جوازه  
طب كنتى قولى والهى هنفرح لك:dance: 

ملاحظه::::: فقط لتهديه النفوس:yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> دانا غلبانه
> :smil12: ازاى يا ميريت يكلمك كده لالا لازم تردى عليه:beee:
> وانت يا ميرنا دبسك اهوه فى جوازه
> طب كنتى قولى والهى هنفرح لك:dance:
> ...


 

*لا يا بطه انتى تهدى بين ميريت وكوبتك اه :big74: *


*لكن انا وكوبتك اللى اقدم منك معرفش  :34ef: *

*ودى مش تدبيسه دى جوازه من بدرى :36_3_11: *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> دانا غلبانه
> :smil12:  ازاى يا ميريت يكلمك كده لالا لازم تردى عليه:beee:
> وانت يا ميرنا دبسك اهوه فى جوازه
> طب كنتى قولى والهى هنفرح لك:dance:
> ...



*غلبانه :ranting:  !!!!!

دي انتي خبرة تهدئة نفوس يا بنتي

الحمد لله زوجتي طيبة وغلبانه 

والا كانت سيحة دمي دلوقت 

مـــــــــيرنا

:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ثانكس كوبتك *

*بس جيرل مردودالك بردو *


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> وافرض ان العلاقات دى كانت من فتره ...........ميمكن تكون مشاعرها بقت ناضجه؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


 

*+*

*هيبان على تصرفاتها وسلوكها ... كمان شىء مقلق ان البنت يكون ليها (( كذا )) علاقه ... يبقى اكيد فيه خلل فى الاساس ...فى التربيه يعنى ... وخصوصاً ان المثاليات بتنغرس جوا الانسان من الصغر ... ازاى هى نفسها هتقدر تحب حبيبها (( الاخير )) بنفس قوة حبها الاول ؟ .. مش شىء مريح ابداً انى ارتبط ببنت كانت تعرف اكتر من شاب .. حتى لو كان من فتره طويله .... وهشرحلك بأسهاب الاسباب اللى خلتنى اقول كده فى مشاركة اخرى ... لان الموضوع طويل ومتشعب يا جيرل ... وعاوز تركيز ومعلش اصل انا واخد حباية (( كونجستان ))  ... شوية برد بس  *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا يا بطه انتى تهدى بين ميريت وكوبتك اه :big74: *
> *لكن انا وكوبتك اللى اقدم منك معرفش  :34ef: *
> *ودى مش تدبيسه دى جوازه من بدرى :36_3_11: *




هى بقت كده يا ميرنا  :36_1_4: :ab7: خلاص انا هسكت خالص اهوه


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> هى بقت كده يا ميرنا :36_1_4: :ab7: خلاص انا هسكت خالص اهوه


 

*اصلك اول مبتديتى تهدى تهدى معانه لاء مينفعش :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اصلك اول مبتديتى تهدى تهدى معانه لاء مينفعش :smil12: *



انا بهزر بس معرفش انكم اخدوتها جد اوى كده
:a82: :a82:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هيبان على تصرفاتها وسلوكها ... كمان شىء مقلق ان البنت يكون ليها (( كذا )) علاقه ... يبقى اكيد فيه خلل فى الاساس ...فى التربيه يعنى ... وخصوصاً ان المثاليات بتنغرس جوا الانسان من الصغر ... ازاى هى نفسها هتقدر تحب حبيبها (( الاخير )) بنفس قوة حبها الاول ؟ .. مش شىء مريح ابداً انى ارتبط ببنت كانت تعرف اكتر من شاب .. حتى لو كان من فتره طويله .... وهشرحلك بأسهاب الاسباب اللى خلتنى اقول كده فى مشاركة اخرى ... لان الموضوع طويل ومتشعب يا جيرل ... وعاوز تركيز ومعلش اصل انا واخد حباية (( كونجستان ))  ... شوية برد بس  *



لا الف سلامه عليك وفى انتظار مشاركتك:36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش قلك اتقى شره من الاول لازم الماضه دى *

*عموما سماح بس المره الجايه ربنا يستر *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *غلبانه :ranting:  !!!!!
> دي انتي خبرة تهدئة نفوس يا بنتي
> الحمد لله زوجتي طيبة وغلبانه
> والا كانت سيحة دمي دلوقت
> ...



دا انا غلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

لولا عارفه ان المدام طيبه مكنتش هديت النفوس وهى برضو متقلقش احرجتنى وقالت مينفعش توقعى بين القدام


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مش قلك اتقى شره من الاول لازم الماضه دى *
> 
> *عموما سماح بس المره الجايه ربنا يستر *




مرسيي مرسيي ربنا يستر المره اللى جايه على رأيك لانى لمضه فعلا:new2:


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اشكرك اوى يا جيرل ...  :36_3_11: *


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

مش تقولي كدا يا جيرل

هي بس خافت علي نفسها احسن اتناقر انا معاها 

فا قالت سهلة لو جات في جيرل

انما هي طيبة خااااالص

وياستي هدئ النفوس بينا براحتك بس بلاش تمدي اوي

احسن بعدين نقطع بعض ههههههههه

اوعي تزعلي*


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا هسكت مش هتكلم دا اللى هعمله بس علشان مش هنولها غرضها *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> مش تقولي كدا يا جيرل
> هي بس خافت علي نفسها احسن اتناقر انا معاها
> فا قالت سهلة لو جات في جيرل
> ...



سهله لو جات فى جيرل!!!! انا بقيت الحيطه المايله خلاص:beee: :beee: 

لا انا مبزعلش من اخواتى بسهوله متقلقش  وخالى بالك ميرنا ساكته علشان متنولنيش غرضي بس:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> فى بنات كتير بترتبط كذا مره وجايز بيبقا الارتباط مش صح وجايز الظروف اللى بتنهى العلاقه
> 
> *السؤال بقي:::::::::::::*
> 
> هل تقبل انك ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت كذا مره وهى طبعا اكيد اللى حكيت لك ؟؟ ولو هى محكتش هل هتبقي عاوز تعرف ماضيها كله ولا هيبقي كفايه عليك من اول معرفتوا بعض؟؟؟؟؟ وهل هتحترم صراحتها ولا هتقولها سورى مش هينفع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*اكيد اية المانع اللي هايخليني اقول عليها لا وبعدين اية العيب في كدا *
*وطبعا عايز اعرف عنها كل حاجة ولو اكتشفت انها كذبت عليا وخبت عني حاجة هارفض اكمل معاها *
*واكيد هاحترم صراحتها لاني مش عايز غير الصراحه*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

لاء علشان طيبة صدقيني 

ربنا يبارككم انتو الجوز*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لاء علشان طيبة صدقيني
> ربنا يبارككم انتو الجوز*



:ranting: انا يعنى اللى الشر طالع من عينى!!!!!  ربنا يخليك مرسيي ويباركك انت كمان:smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :ranting: انا يعنى اللى الشر طالع من عينى!!!!!  ربنا يخليك مرسيي ويباركك انت كمان:smil12:



*انتي بقي مفترية بجد :a82: 

انا قولت انتي شريرة ولا الشر طالع من عينك ولا حاجة 

انا ساكت :new2: 

انا الملاك اللي فيكم ان جيتوا للحق :t33: 

:yaka: ربنا يخليني للامة :yaka: 

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انتي بقي مفترية بجد :a82:
> انا قولت انتي شريرة ولا الشر طالع من عينك ولا حاجة
> انا ساكت :new2:
> انا الملاك اللي فيكم ان جيتوا للحق :t33:
> ...



:beee:  ربنا يخليك يارب  وبزمتك انا مفتريه دا انا غلبانه اوى جدا خالص :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اكيد اية المانع اللي هايخليني اقول عليها لا وبعدين اية العيب في كدا *
> *وطبعا عايز اعرف عنها كل حاجة ولو اكتشفت انها كذبت عليا وخبت عني حاجة هارفض اكمل معاها *
> *واكيد هاحترم صراحتها لاني مش عايز غير الصراحه*



مرسيي لردك يا رامى .. عين العقل يا ابنى والهى  :t33:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> مرسيي لردك يا رامى .. عين العقل يا ابنى والهى :t33:


 
بس بيني وبينك انا مش هارتبط صالنوات علشان كدة هاكون عارف منها كل حاجة قبل الخطوبة :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس بيني وبينك انا مش هارتبط صالنوات علشان كدة هاكون عارف منها كل حاجة قبل الخطوبة :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:



*احسن برضو   مع ان كل نوع ارتباط وليه ميزات وعيوب ..... *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بس ليه يعنى يا رامى  مش عاوز ترتبط صالونات ؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا زيك يارامي تمام في نظرتي لجواز الصالونات *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا زيك يارامي تمام في نظرتي لجواز الصالونات *



:smil12:  هو رامى قال نظرته وانا مش واخده بالى ولا ايه

بجد يا كوبتك ايه وجهت نظرك فى جواز الصالونات ؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لاء قصدي رامي قال انه مش بيحب جواز الصالونات

انا باكد علي كلامه اننا زيه 

وبكل بساطة انا مش بحب جواز الصالونات ده لاني بحسه مش ليه معني 

مجرد فتاة شوفتها عجبني شكلها اخلي ماما او اي واحدة تعرفها تكلمها علشان اكلم باباها

او اي واحدة كبيرة في الاسرة تشوفلي بنت كويسة وخالص وتقولي تعالي نشوفها علشان نخطبهالك ونروح الكنيسة بقي او دير او اي مكان بحركة قرعة كدا علشان نشوف عروسة المستقبل وبرضه ها اشوف شكلها بس او حتي لو شوفت طباعها فا اكيد علشان فيه واحد غريب اللي هو انا هتتعامل بحرص شديد ومش هتبقي بطبيعتها علشان كدا مش ها اقدر اعرفه علي حقيقتها

لذا في نظري اني جواز الصالونات هو مشروع فاشل بكافة المقاييس

وطبعا دي وجهة نظري الخاصة التي تحتمل الصواب والخطا

ولكني مقتنع بها*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء قصدي رامي قال انه مش بيحب جواز الصالونات
> 
> انا باكد علي كلامه اننا زيه
> 
> ...




انا عن نفسي مش بحب جواز الصالونات بس فى بنات كتير بتتجوز كده   بس  فى ناس بتتجوز جواز صالونات وانا اعرفها  و ناجح مش فاشل بكل المقاييس  اكيد بيقابلوا مشاكل زى اى جوازه طبيعيه..  ومستنيه وجهت نظر رامى وباقى الاعضاء فى الاسئله:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

وجه نظري ياسيتي بقة انة انا مش عندي استعداد اتعرف على واحدة صالوانات 
واخطبها علشان اتعرف لسة عليها وان معجبنيش فيها حاجات او معجبهاش حاجة فيا نفك بقة الخطوبة لا
وبعدين يعني اية هو  جواز الصالونات ؟؟؟
 ان واحدة شوفتها عجبتك خليت حد معرفة يعرفكم عليها وتروح تتقدملها وتبقى طبعا القياسات اللي بتنحط معاه علشان يوافقو عليك ولا لا هي
   هايجيب شبكة بكام  عربيتة نوعها اية والشقة كام متر فية اسانسير ولا لا عندك رصيد كام في البنك تخين ولا رفيع اقرع ولا بشعر 
ادي مواصفات الصالونات نظام عرض ولو عجبك شيل البضاعه سواء طلعت كسبانة او خسرانة وممكن كتير اوي تتطلع بنت كويسة زي ماكان بيتمنى او تتطلع مصيبة على دماغه 

علشان كدة جواز الصالونات مش حلو وعامل زي مايكون قمار لاتخيب لاتصيب وفية مخاطرة 

وفية طرق احلى مش لازم حب وتعيش قصة 
ممكن بنت تعجبك حاول تظهرلها اعجابك وشوف رد فعلها اية وحاول تقربلها وتدرسها من بعيد وتشوفها كتير مع صحابها وتشوف هي ممكن تقبلك ولا لا
وحاول تفتح معاها باب تعامل وصداقة وادرسها وبعدين قولها اناعايز ارتبط بيكي وشوف رايها 
لكن اخد اهلي واروح اتقدم لواحدة عمري ماشفتها ولا اعرفها لا مش ينفع صعب جدا جدا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسيي لردك يا رامى والفكره اللى قولتها التانيه حلوه وحتى الارتباط مش غلط مدام ارتباط صح واخره الجواز ....


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا قولت لو لو لو لو حد مابيحبزهاش*


----------



## مريان بيتر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هل ممكن ارطبط بواحد مسلم


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مريان بيتر قال:


> هل ممكن ارطبط بواحد مسلم




*اكيد لا  لانه حرام ......... واساسا ليه ترتبطى بواحد مسلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*سيبك منها دي اشتغاله *
*معتقدش ان فية واحدة عاقلةمسيحية تفكر في كدة*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *سيبك منها دي اشتغاله *
> *معتقدش ان فية واحدة عاقلةمسيحية تفكر في كدة*



يا رامى فى بنات مسيحيات بالاسم وبيجروا ورا اى كلمه حلوه وانا اتمنى انها تكون اشتغاله وربنا يحافظ على بناته


----------



## artamisss (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مريان بيتر قال:


> هل ممكن ارطبط بواحد مسلم




 اولا    اهلا  بيكى يا مريان معانا  ومنورة المنتدى والركن بتاعى  ههههههه

ثانيا  عجبنى  سؤالك  لانه قضيه هامه  وليها موضوع مثبت مخصوص اسمه الزواج من مسلمين 

ثالثا  ماتيجى نمسك القضيه من اولها   هو الجواز ده  ايه يعنى  عبارة عن ايه  مش شركه واحده برأس مال واحد 

طب الشركه دى  مش ليها سياسه   ولازم يكون ليها رايس واحد  يمشيها  ماهو المركب اللى بريسييين  تغرق 
 طب انا هاسالك سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال ؟؟  انتى عاوزة مين يكون رئيسك فى الشركه دى  انتى  وجوزك   المسيح اللى فداكى بدمه وضحى علشانك   ولا محمد  اللى  معاملش حاجه فى دنيته غير انه عمال يجوز  ويقتل  ويغتصب حق الغير ؟؟؟

 سؤال تانى  :: نفسك  ولادك يبقو مسيحييين  ولا تحرميهم من  ابديتهم  وتديهم للشيطان  بايدكى ؟
سؤال كمان : عارفه المثل اللى بيقولك  اللى مالوش  خير فى اهله  مالوش خير فى حد  تفتكرى فى حاجه تستهال انك تخسرى اهلك علشانها  ... تخسرى فرحتهم بيكى  وسط الزفه فى الكنيسه  وانتى واقفه قدام المذبح منرة انتى  وعريسك  تفتكرى   يستهالو من الفضيحه  بعد مارابوكى  احسن تربيه  ماعتقدش تهون عليكى ؟؟؟

اخر حاجه  مفيششششششششششششششششش حاجه فى الدنيا  تستهال انك تبيعى  علشان المسيح ببخس التراب 
افتكرى يهوذا الاسخرايوطى لما  خان المسيح  باعه ب3جنييييييه  كان فاكر انها مش مشكله  لكن سلم نفسه للشيطان 
ولما ندممممممم  ماعرفش يرجع  ومات  ابشع قتله  اوعى تكونى  خائن تانى 

وبعدين مهما  كانت  الظروف اللى بنمر بيها قاسيه وصعبه علينا   ربنا قادر  ان يعنينا عليها   ده قالك  انتى بالذات  حتى جميع شعر راسك  عارفه  وعارف انتى بتفكرى فى ايه   جربى  كلميه  كدة وشوفى  ارمى همك  عنده  لو مش حاسه بالحب  هايقولك 
بس اوعى  تسيبى المسيييييييييييييييييييييييح والصليب


----------



## artamisss (4 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> فى بنات كتير بترتبط كذا مره وجايز بيبقا الارتباط  مش صح  وجايز الظروف اللى بتنهى العلاقه
> 
> *السؤال بقي:::::::::::::*
> 
> ...




  تفتكرى  هو من حقه انه يعرف كل حاجه عنى فى الماضى  
لا طبعا  مش من حقه  ده اولا  واذا عرف  يبقى كفايه عليه يعرف انه محصلش نصيب لانهم  اشخاص غير مناسبين ليا 
 لكن مش لازم بقى  ابقى زى الجردل   وحصل كذا وجابلى كذا وووو  ويتتحول الموضوع بدل ما نا قاعده اتعرف عليه وهو يتعرف عليا   احكيله  عن ماضى ليا  وتبقى الف ليله وليله


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس لو الماضي فية مشكلة ليكي لازم تعرفيها لية علشان مش يتفاجا بيها يوم من الايام *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مريان بيتر قال:


> هل ممكن ارطبط بواحد مسلم



*علي الرغم من اننا واثق اني 90% الموضوع اشتغالة 

ومش ممكن اي مسيحية فعلا تفكر في كدا

بس هتلاقي الرد علي سؤالك هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2003

واي استفسار مش تلاقي رد عليه

انا تحت امرك 

واهلا بيكي معانا في المنتدي*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*


مريان بيتر قال:



			هل ممكن ارطبط بواحد مسلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*+*
*سلام المسيح معاكى ..*

*ليه يا ماريان عاوزه ترتطبى بواحد مسلم ؟؟ .... هو ما فيش مسيحى فى حياتك كلها جذب انتباهك غير الشخص المسلم ده ؟؟ !!! ... *

*كمان يا ماريان انتى تعرفى عظمة دينك كويس ؟؟ ..... تعرفى اد ايه الناس بره بتموت بجد صدقينى علشان اعلنوا انهم مسيحين ..... تعرفى ان كل يوم ... كل لحظة صدقينى ... العالم كله بيكتشف عظمة المسيحيه وكلام كتابها المقدس ... كلام الله له كل المجد ..... مش لازم يا ستى تمشى ورا عواطفك ... وخصوصا يا ماريان ان عواطفك دى هتدمر ابديتك .... صدقينى يا ماريان هتدمر ابديتك ... خساره ان شاب .. مجرد شاب ... بشر ... يقدر يخطف بنت المسيح له كل المجد من بين احضانه ... يااااااااااااااااااه .... ما فيش مقارنه خالص يا ماريان .... انتى ترضى ان حبيبك رب المجد يسوع يبقى واقف قدام شخص هو اللى خلقه ... والشخص ده بكل صفاقه يطلعله لسانه ويقوله بنتك اهه وانا هاخدها من حضنك .....*

*ماريان ... صدقينى ده مش مجرد كلام ... او انى بحاول استميل عواطفك علشان تقتنعى بكلامى .... لا صدقينى ... كل هدفى انك تكونى واثقه من حاجه واحده بس ...... انك بنت الملك .... ايوه صدقينى ... انتى بنت الملك .... ولا يمكن اى مخلوق فى الكون كله .... فى الكون كله ، انه يخطفك من الملك .... من ابوكى .... لازم اللى تكونى معاه طول العمر يبقى هو كمان ابن الملك .... يكون زيك .... *

*المسيح يرعاكى ويحفظك ... ويعطيكى سلام وفهم ...*

*انتظر تعليقك ...*

*صلواتك ..*

*طارق ..*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> تفتكرى  هو من حقه انه يعرف كل حاجه عنى فى الماضى
> لا طبعا  مش من حقه  ده اولا  واذا عرف  يبقى كفايه عليه يعرف انه محصلش نصيب لانهم  اشخاص غير مناسبين ليا
> لكن مش لازم بقى  ابقى زى الجردل   وحصل كذا وجابلى كذا وووو  ويتتحول الموضوع بدل ما نا قاعده اتعرف عليه وهو يتعرف عليا   احكيله  عن ماضى ليا  وتبقى الف ليله وليله



بصى يا ديانا انا عن نفسي شايفه انه من حقه يعرف ولو حتى سبب الانفصال ولكن مش كل التفاصيل طبعا دى بقي مش من حقه  وعلى فكره من ضمن التعارف انكم تتكلموا عن ماضيكم و لو هو قال كفايه من بدايه الارتباط يبقي حل امثل بالنسبه للأتنين ..ومرسيي لردك


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هتراجع فوراً ... لسبب .. لانها لو كانت اتخطبت ... فممكن جداً تكون اُجبرت على الخطوبه ... او انها ما كانتش لسه حبت خطيبها اوى .. يعنى اعجاب علشان كده وافقت على الخطوبه على اساس ان الحب ييجى بعدين ... لكن علاقات سابقه من غير خطوبه يبقى ده اكيد حب ... وبما انه حب ... و حصل مع كذا شاب ... يبقى مشاعر البنت دى غير ناضجه ... كل يوم تحب واحد ... ممكن اقرب منها اكتر واحاول اعرفها اكتر لو كان ليها علاقه واحده فى الماضى .. وانتهت ... لكن اكتر من علاقه ... متهيألى صعب ... انا بجاوب بأختصار بقدر الامكان علشان ما تزهقوش *


 


طيب نفرض حبت مره واحده بس
وحبت من قلبها واخلصت للي بتبحه دا جدا
ايه هيكون وقفك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> تعالا يا كوبتك اتصرف انت انا بهدى النفوس بس مع العلم انى معرفش سنكم انتم الاتنين:smil12:


 


ههههههههههههههههههههه
واخده بالي من انك بتهدي النفوس
انا قد امه ياختي
انا اكبر منه ب 4 سنين
انا عندي 24 سنه ياختي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *خليكى ورا حلمك اثبتى عليه وكمان 30 سنه هيتحقق متقلقيش *


 


ربنا يطمنك يا ميرنا يا بت ام ميرنا


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *الهى يا ميريت انتى وماشيه واحد يشوفك يروح يخطبك وشهر ويتجوزك كويسه شهر ولا يارب خليها تحدد هيه*
> 
> *واخلص منك قادر يا كريم*


 


يا ميرنا مش دي المشكله
ماهو كل ما الواحد يروح مكان يرجعله بكام عريس
لكن انتي نفسيتك ايه من جوه
هي دي المشكله
ليه متجوزش عن حب اشمعني انا


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*حب ايه يا ميريت اتجننتى *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اتصرف ايه يا ميريت *
> 
> *انتي عاوزة ميرنا تسيح دمي :t33: *
> 
> ...


 
هوت
انا قصدي باني قولت ميرنا قالت الجيش لازم يتصرف اتصرف
بانك تشفلنا كارثه نشيل بيها البت اللمضه دي
يعني عربيه معديه تهفها
تدل حزب القاعده علي بيتها
تقول لاسرائيل دي تبع حزب الله
كدا يعني
اي حاجه من دول
المهم تخلصنا منها



Coptic Man قال:


> *بس ردك عليا في الصفحة اللي فاتت*
> *
> الصراحة تستاهلي عليه نشان
> 
> ...


 
ياعم الحج انت عارف الي فيها
بلاش كتر كلام


*


Coptic Man قال:




بالنسبة للاختبارات فا دي اولا مش حاجة اقدر اقولها 

لاني كل شخصية وليها اختبارات خاصة بيها 

بس عماتا انا بمتاز بالفراسة وبقدر احدد شخصية اللي قدامي ( حتي اسالؤا ميريت كدا :smil12: )


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

من جهه الفراسه فعندك فراسه
وبلاش يسالوني ببرمشن منك عشان هفضح الدنيا
خليني انا ساكته احسن
اركني انا علي جمب
لحسن مش ميرنا بس الي هتخليك في صفحه الوفيات
دا تحب اعد ولا الله حلي ستار
* 


*


Coptic Man قال:




بس نقول حاجة مبدائيا اني لازم اتاكد انها بتحبني مش مثلا حبتني علشان وضع اجتماعي او فلوس او شكل او اي مميزات تانية ( انا بقول مثلا اطمنوا مش عندي اي حاجة من ده كله :t33: )

واطمئن انها حبتني لذاتي مش علشان تنسي بيا حب قديم

وحاجات من دي


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

بص يا مينا من جهه هتحبك لذاتك فهي هتحبك لذاتك عشان فيك مميزات كتير حلوه
اهمها الثقافه ودي قليله
اما من جهه حبتك عشان تنسي بيك حب قديم
فممكن دي تكون الشماعه بتاعتك الي هتعلق عليها انك مش هتكمل معاها
دا وارد اظن
حط نفسك مكانها
وشوف انت في موقفها ولا لاء
حبيتها عشان تنسي بيها حب قديم ولا لاء
ورد عليه ضروري في النقطه دي


*


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *حب ايه يا ميريت اتجننتى *


 



ايه يا ميرنا مش من حقي ولا ايه
ولا الي بيحبوا احسن مني
ولا هيعرفوا يحبوا وانا مش هعرف


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هو مش سر حربى يعنى هههههههههههههههههه ... وعموما ده كان من تلات او اربع سنين هههههههه ... اما بخصوص خام فأنا اقصد خام فى علاقتها بالشباب بالنسبة للحب .. يعنى ما حبتش قبل كده *


 


احسن حب الحب الاول
للبنت او الولد
بتبقا المشاعر بيور خالص
كلمه وحشتني بتبقا طالعه بكسوف بتهز كيان الطرف التاني
كلمه بحبك بتبقا طالعه من القلب ممكن تنزل بدموع
يااااااااااااااااه
بتفضل زكري طول العمر


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *واضح انك بقيتي خبرة من الفترة اللي قضيتها معانا *
> 
> *وشكلي كدا ها اتخذ اجراء حازم معاكي :t32: *
> 
> ...


 

ايه يا هوت انا قلت حاجه
وبعدين انت شاييف يعني
انك ن دور عيالي
هو صحيح انت قدي اربع مرات ويمكن اكتر
عشان كله بيقولي انتي مشروع صرصار وفش
بس برضه من دور عياليييييييييييييييييييييييي

وبعدين ربنا يعينك يا ميرنا علي ما بلاكي


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> دانا غلبانه
> :smil12: ازاى يا ميريت يكلمك كده لالا لازم تردى عليه:beee:
> وانت يا ميرنا دبسك اهوه فى جوازه
> طب كنتى قولى والهى هنفرح لك:dance:
> ...


 


بصي
انا هبعت ميل للموساد
اقول فيه انك تبع حزب الله
بالشفا


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا يا بطه انتى تهدى بين ميريت وكوبتك اه :big74: *
> 
> 
> *لكن انا وكوبتك اللى اقدم منك معرفش :34ef: *
> ...


 

بالرفاء والبنين يا ميرنا
وربنا يعينك علي هوت
كان بدري عليكي عليكي بدري


----------



## بوب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة انا فى رايى انة اهم حاجة يبقى فى تواقفق مبينهم 
كل حاجة بعد كدا ممكن تيجى
وكل شى بالخناق الا الجواز 
بالخناق بردة


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *هيبان على تصرفاتها وسلوكها ... كمان شىء مقلق ان البنت يكون ليها (( كذا )) علاقه ... يبقى اكيد فيه خلل فى الاساس ...فى التربيه يعنى ... وخصوصاً ان المثاليات بتنغرس جوا الانسان من الصغر ... ازاى هى نفسها هتقدر تحب حبيبها (( الاخير )) بنفس قوة حبها الاول ؟ .. مش شىء مريح ابداً انى ارتبط ببنت كانت تعرف اكتر من شاب .. حتى لو كان من فتره طويله .... وهشرحلك بأسهاب الاسباب اللى خلتنى اقول كده فى مشاركة اخرى ... لان الموضوع طويل ومتشعب يا جيرل ... وعاوز تركيز ومعلش اصل انا واخد حباية (( كونجستان ))  ... شوية برد بس  *


 


لو قعدت تتكلم من هنا لبكره
مفيش زي الحب الاول
في قوه مشاعره
حتي لو الحبيب الاول دا جرح وقسي
ولعب بيها
عمرها مهتنساه
وهتفضل تلتمسله العزر لانه حبها الاول

مفيش احسن من الحب الاول في نقائه ومشاعره
سواء ول او بنت


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لاء علشان طيبة صدقيني *
> 
> *ربنا يبارككم انتو الجوز*


 


مين بيقدر البنت الطيبه في الزمن دا يا مينا


يعني بنت طيبه وبتحكي كل حاجه ومش بتعرف تخبي حاجه

حد هيقدر دا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انتي بقي مفترية بجد :a82: *​
> 
> *انا قولت انتي شريرة ولا الشر طالع من عينك ولا حاجة *​
> *انا ساكت :new2: *​
> ...


 



وانا ياهوت
انا


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس بيني وبينك انا مش هارتبط صالنوات علشان كدة هاكون عارف منها كل حاجة قبل الخطوبة :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


 



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين عارف
مش ممكن تدبس تدبيسه ومتعرفش تفلفص


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا زيك يارامي تمام في نظرتي لجواز الصالونات *


 


ماشي بس بيجي سن معين
مش بيبقا قدامك غيرها


انا هعملها موضوع مستقل


----------



## دروب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*عزيزتي girl*
*الموضوع كلو يعتمد على مدى قوة العلاقة بين الطرفين*
*اذا كان الشاب يحب (من صدك بالعراقي) اي يكون حبه للفتاة صادقا اعتقد لابل اجزم بانه سيتخطى كل العوائق وببساطة لانه يحب *
*هناك دائما في اي انسان نحبه نواقص ولكن الحب الصادق يتغلب على جميع هذه الامور*
*لكن يبقى شيء واحد وهو ان تبنى العلاقة منذ بدايتها على الصدق والصراحة*
*مع تحياتي الى الجميع*


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ايه يا ميرنا مش من حقي ولا ايه
> ولا الي بيحبوا احسن مني
> ولا هيعرفوا يحبوا وانا مش هعرف


 

*انا اسفه مش قصدى*

*اصلى اللى زى بعيد عنك مش بيعرفو يحبو ولا هيعرفو   :a82: *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا اسفه مش قصدى*
> 
> *اصلى اللى زى بعيد عنك مش بيعرفو يحبو ولا هيعرفو :a82: *


 

ميرنا اولا اسفه دي تقوليها لو كنتي قلتي كلمه غلط وانتي مغلتيش فمش تتاسفي
اما عن الي زيك مبيعرفوش يحبوا


عاوزه اقولك علي حاجه
مفيش ست مبتعرفش تحب ومنفسهاش تعيش مشاعر الحب مع حد
بس كل الموضوع انها ملقتش الشخص الي يطلع مشاعر الحب المدفونه جواها
كل الحكايه انه ملقتيش الشخص المناسب الي يخليكي تعرفي تحبي

يارب يا ميرنا تحبي متتجوزيش صالونات
هتلاقي الدنيا كلها اتغيرت في عنيكي
دا الي اقدر اقوله


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*يبنتى احنا 3 سنين عقد يعنى خبره من الاخر *


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خبره انتي عندك 19 سنه
لما تعدي عليكي 5 سنين وتبقي 24 سنه يعني قدي
هتحسي بالفرق

وبعدين كلامك متناقض
رافضه جواز الصالونات وكمان بتقولي مفيش حب
فهميني ايه نظامك


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميرنا نظامها واضح وصريح

hoplesscase 

هههههههههههههه

ولو مش عرفت تترجمها اوعوا حد يترجملها 

دي تطير في رقاب ( احم رقبتي يعني )*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

كده يا ميريت  عاوزه تخلصى منى.... 
لا  انا تبع اسرائيل :smil12: 
ماشلومحا جفيرت ميريت؟؟؟؟ دى كتابه تقريبيه 
ورينى بقي هتعرفى تردى اازاى:yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ميرنا نظامها واضح وصريح
> 
> hoplesscase
> 
> ...



لا ترجمها بقي يا مينا   عاوزه ميرنا تسمع:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

دروب قال:


> *عزيزتي girl*
> *الموضوع كلو يعتمد على مدى قوة العلاقة بين الطرفين*
> *اذا كان الشاب يحب (من صدك بالعراقي) اي يكون حبه للفتاة صادقا اعتقد لابل اجزم بانه سيتخطى كل العوائق وببساطة لانه يحب *
> *هناك دائما في اي انسان نحبه نواقص ولكن الحب الصادق يتغلب على جميع هذه الامور*
> ...



شكرا لردك انت وبوووووووووووووب 
 بس اتمنى تردوا على الأسئله اللى هى اساس الموضوع:smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خبره انتي عندك 19 سنه
> لما تعدي عليكي 5 سنين وتبقي 24 سنه يعني قدي
> هتحسي بالفرق
> ...


 
*برسم على عزوبيه من الاخر فى حاجه* :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ميرنا نظامها واضح وصريح*
> 
> *hoplesscase *
> 
> ...


 

*يعنى انتا شايف كدا يا حج مينا :a82: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*اوبا المنتدى بقة كلة كلمات غريبية اوي واحد يقول hoplesscase *
*وواحدة تقول *ماشلومحا جفيرت ميريت؟؟؟؟
*لا لا لا لازم نحط حد للحكاية دي*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا جملتي عادية 

دي باللغة الانجليزي بس

اما جملة جيرل بالاسرائيلية

انها عميلة وجاسوسة علي البلد

تعالي نبلغ عليها يارامي*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى انتا شايف كدا يا حج مينا :a82: *



*لاء معرفتيش معاناها :beee: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا جملتي عادية *
> 
> *دي باللغة الانجليزي بس*
> 
> ...


 
تعالى وانا شاهد معاك


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء معرفتيش معاناها :beee: *


 
*لا عرفاها وهيه صح* :smil13:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

:beee: :beee: لو بلغتوا عنى هقول انكم تبع حزب الله  
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: خليك شاهد بقي يا رامى خالى مينا ينفعك فى السجن...


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ميرنا نظامها واضح وصريح*
> 
> *hoplesscase *
> 
> ...


 

لاء خلاص يا هوت وصلت


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> كده يا ميريت عاوزه تخلصى منى....
> لا انا تبع اسرائيل :smil12:
> ماشلومحا جفيرت ميريت؟؟؟؟ دى كتابه تقريبيه
> ورينى بقي هتعرفى تردى اازاى:yahoo:


 


خلاص نوصل الكلمتين دول لحزب الله


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *برسم على عزوبيه من الاخر فى حاجه* :ranting:


 


ريحتي نفسك يا ميرنا
بلا حب بلا سهر ليالي وعياط ونواح والاخر جرح كبير ملوش دوا


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *اوبا المنتدى بقة كلة كلمات غريبية اوي واحد يقول hoplesscase *
> *وواحدة تقول *ماشلومحا جفيرت ميريت؟؟؟؟
> *لا لا لا لازم نحط حد للحكاية دي*


 


اتصرف بقا يا رامي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> خلاص نوصل الكلمتين دول لحزب الله



وصليهم انا منتظره الرد:beee: :beee:


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا جملتي عادية *
> 
> *دي باللغة الانجليزي بس*
> 
> ...


 


عليكوا وعلي حزب الله


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :beee: :beee: لو بلغتوا عنى هقول انكم تبع حزب الله
> :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: خليك شاهد بقي يا رامى خالى مينا ينفعك فى السجن...


 


هو مين دا الي في السجن
اما اروح اتفقد الاحوال واجي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش السجن ده يا ميريت انا بقول على السجن الحقيقي لما ابلغ عنهم انهم مع حزب الله.*


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اه
علي فكره طلعتك من السجن ابقي عدي الجمايل دي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*من قبلها طلعتك ..مردودلك ياختى *


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مقدرش اشوفك في السجن واسيبك يا بنتي
انتي بتهزري


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ماما  ميريت*


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

عندك كام سنه يا بت انتي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ليه الاحراج ده بقي :beee: 
انا 18 وماشيه فى ال19 لوحدى تخيلى دى:new2: :new2:


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

فين الاحراج دا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> فين الاحراج دا



:new2: :new2:  علشان هتقولى زى اولادى يا طنط ميريت:beee: :beee:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*اوعي تزعلي يا ميرنا انا بستعبط 

صدقيني وانا اقدر اضايقك يا قمر ( بعاكس مراتي محدش ليه دعوة :beee:  )*

*


girl_in_jesus قال:



:beee: :beee: لو بلغتوا عنى هقول انكم تبع حزب الله  
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: خليك شاهد بقي يا رامى خالى مينا ينفعك فى السجن...

أنقر للتوسيع...


في بلدك دي حزب الله مقاومة شرعية 

يهتف لها الغوغاء في الميادين

يعني مفيش مشكلة لو بقينا تبع حزب اللات :t33:  ( مش الله لاني كلمة الله اسمي من ان يتسمي بها هؤلاء الرعاع كما ان اله الاسلام هو اللات مش بيقولك واللات والعزه ودي الهة وثنية قديمة ... الخ  ما علينا :smil12:  )

المهم اننا هنبلغ عنك انا ورامي حبيبي

ونوديكي وراء الشمس اللي بتلسع :yahoo: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ولا بيهمنى بلغ عنى:ranting: :ranting: 

محدش يقدر يعملى حاجه:beee: :beee:


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*هع هع هع هع حبيب قلبي كوبتيك*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*وكمان يارامي تعال نفتن علي تربة الحشيش اللي دفناها جيرل في بيتها

هع هع هع ( تيمنا برامي حبيبي ) هههه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا    الا الحشيش  ده :banned: 

قولوا هيروين ممكن لكن حشيش لا ......ايه تربه حشيش دى!!!!!

وايه   هع هع هع دى اما حشاشين صحيح:beee: :beee: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا    الا الحشيش  ده :banned:
> 
> قولوا هيروين ممكن لكن حشيش لا ......ايه تربه حشيش دى!!!!!
> 
> وايه   هع هع هع دى اما حشاشين صحيح:beee: :beee: :smil12:



*الحق يا رامي دي بتسخر منا

تحب تعضها انتا ولا انا :ranting: 

اما تربة حشيش دي بقي بتحسسني اننا بنكلم حنوتي ههههههه 

دنيا فانياااااا وحدووووووه *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا الله يسوع ابن الله*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا اله الا الله يسوع ابن الله*



ههههههههههه

*انتي كدا تنفعي حناوتي انما ايه 100 100 :t33: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*بص ياكوبتيك احنا بس نقول دافنين تربة حشيش ومن يجدها حلال عليه*
*هع هع هع هع انت عارف بقة الشباب الايام دي تعبان اذاي ومش لاقي الصنف اتفرج بقة على البهدلة هع هع هع*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اجرب فيك؟؟؟؟؟  
حد يقرا ابنا الذى على روح مينا:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> اجرب فيك؟؟؟؟؟
> حد يقرا ابنا الذى على روح مينا:smil12: :smil12:


 
*ينهارك يا جيرل*

*بت ابعدى عنه* :ranting:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *بص ياكوبتيك احنا بس نقول دافنين تربة حشيش ومن يجدها حلال عليه*
> *هع هع هع هع انت عارف بقة الشباب الايام دي تعبان اذاي ومش لاقي الصنف اتفرج بقة على البهدلة هع هع هع*




انا هقول دافنها عند رامى:beee: :beee: :beee:  وشريكنا التالت مينا:beee: :beee:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ينهارك يا جيرل*
> 
> *بت ابعدى عنه* :ranting:



:beee: :beee:  مهو بيقول انى حناوتى  وكمان عاوز يودينى ورا الشمس اللى بتلسع اعمله ايه يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش تقلقي ياجيرل محدش هايشك فينا معندناش سوابق*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *مش تقلقي ياجيرل محدش هايشك فينا معندناش سوابق*



:ranting: :ranting:  وانا فين سوابقي بقي يا استاذ رامى:t32: :t32:


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :ranting: :ranting: وانا فين سوابقي بقي يا استاذ رامى:t32: :t32:


 

*اه وانا شاهده بقا *

*فاكره البت اللى كانت ضربتك علشان غظتيها روحتى ضربتيها بمطوه ماتت :yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*أنا شاهد معاكي ياميرنا

وبالامارة جريت بعد كده *


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايوا صح انتا شوفتها دانتى شكلك اتفضحتى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: لا لا دى كانت عاهه مستديمه بس مهربتش ولا حاجه خرجت بكفاله:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

اه يا سوسة خلعتي من الموضوع بالسرعة دي

لاء اعترفلك بسرعة البديهة*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسيي ربنا يخليك  

اى خدعه*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مرسيي ربنا يخليك
> 
> اى خدعه*



*u . w :spor22: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

طب وليه :spor22: ؟؟؟؟

ده انا بشكرك يعنى ولا هى مش بيتمر:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش تفهميني غلط

ده انا شغال بسخن بس علشان اضرب الاعداء مش انتي طبعا :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش تفهميني غلط
> 
> ده انا شغال بسخن بس علشان اضرب الاعداء مش انتي طبعا :smil12: *



:smil12: :smil12:   مدام علشان الاعداء اوك :spor22: :spor22: انا معاك ومستعده


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :smil12: :smil12:   مدام علشان الاعداء اوك :spor22: :spor22: انا معاك ومستعده



*هنقطعهم :spor22: :spor22: 

ولسه لما تيجي ميريت اخليها تسن سنانها :t33: *


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*احلى حاجه بتشتمو فى بعض يعنى ايه قصدك تسن سنانها اخس عليك مش عضوه معاكم دى كده تشتمها عينى عينك *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ميريت مش هتزعل اطلعى منها انتى بس*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*


ميرنا قال:



احلى حاجه بتشتمو فى بعض يعنى ايه قصدك تسن سنانها اخس عليك مش عضوه معاكم دى كده تشتمها عينى عينك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا كمان بسن سناني

لاعيب ولا حرام 

وعلي فكرة سن السنان بنعمله يوميا

بغسل سنان لانها بتشيل طبقة الجير وبتصبح حادة 

علشان تقطع الطعام بسهولة 

يعني دي حاجة معروفة 

بس نقول ايه علي العقول بقي :smil12: 

اما لو حضرتك مش بتغسلي سنانك فا دي حاجة ترجعلك :t33: 
دنياااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*دا رد فعلا مقنع بس تقوله لحد غيرنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *دا رد فعلا مقنع بس تقوله لحد غيرنا*



*اكيد طبعا حد يكون ثقافته موسوعية اكتر :t33: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

موسوعيه ولا ضيقيه!!!!!!!!:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> موسوعيه ولا ضيقيه!!!!!!!!:smil12: :smil12:



*موسوعية يا بنت :a82: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2006)

وبتضرب نفسك ليه بس يا بابا؟؟؟؟:dntknw: :dntknw:   ده سؤال عابر يعنى


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> وبتضرب نفسك ليه بس يا بابا؟؟؟؟:dntknw: :dntknw:   ده سؤال عابر يعنى


*
من غلبي :new2: 

الخدمة بتاعت الاطفال الصبح والمسلمين الضهر وجيرل بالليل

ها اطرشق يا عالم ياللي مش عندكم رحمة :ranting: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

طب انا مالى بس  !!!!!!!!  انتحر يعنى واريحك خالص يا مينا:a82: :a82:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> طب انا مالى بس  !!!!!!!!  انتحر يعنى واريحك خالص يا مينا:a82: :a82:



*انتي كريمة واحنا نستاهل :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اخس عليك يا مينا:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:  ده انا اللى هخليك تنتحر


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> اخس عليك يا مينا:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:  ده انا اللى هخليك تنتحر



*انا حاسس بكدا بس بقاوح :new2: 

واهون عليكي يا جيرل

ده انا عندي سمكة بتعتبرني باباها الوحيد في الدنيا :smil13: 

وكمان اوقات بروح اغلس علي قطة عمتي واضربها 

كل الكائنات دي هتفتقدني :smil13: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

:beee: :beee: اومال اضحى بنفسي يعنى:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :beee: :beee: اومال اضحى بنفسي يعنى:t32: :t32: :t32:



*وماله محرقة يا ستي

انتي تطولي :t33: 

وبعدين بتضحيتك دي التاريخ كله والشعوب والامم هتبتهج

وتتنفس الصعداء لزوال الخطر الفاشي يووووه قصدي لتضحيتك النبيلة يا جيرل

ودمتم :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وماله محرقة يا ستي
> انتي تطولي :t33:
> وبعدين بتضحيتك دي التاريخ كله والشعوب والامم هتبتهج
> وتتنفس الصعداء لزوال الخطر الفاشي يووووه قصدي لتضحيتك النبيلة يا جيرل
> ودمتم :smil12: *



انا خطر فاشي يا بابا السمكه:t32: :t32: 
  وعمتك قطه يبقي انت ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!
وبعدين مين قالك انى عاوزه ادخل التاريخ:dntknw: 
 فى ناس محتاجنى اهم من القطه والسمكه دى:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> انا خطر فاشي يا بابا السمكه:t32: :t32:
> وعمتك قطه يبقي انت ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!
> وبعدين مين قالك انى عاوزه ادخل التاريخ:dntknw:
> فى ناس محتاجنى اهم من القطه والسمكه دى:smil12: :smil12:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عمتي قطة طيب اوعي احسن اخربشك

عندها قطة بس يا ذكية :beee: 

طبعا طبعا

حاسس اننا عارف الناس دي

ابقي بلغيهم تحياتي :beee: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عمتي قطة طيب اوعي احسن اخربشك
> عندها قطة بس يا ذكية :beee:
> طبعا طبعا
> ...



فى صله قرابه يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بالاحساس كده

ابقي سلملى عليهم اوى:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> فى صله قرابه يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بالاحساس كده
> 
> ابقي سلملى عليهم اوى:smil12: :smil12:



*بالاحساس

بس كدا يوصل :smil12: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بالاحساس
> بس كدا يوصل :smil12: *



اهم حاجه بتعرف تنونو علشان تتفاهم مع القطط:smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*علشان الصداع بس انتحرو انتو الاتنين وتبقو عملتو جميل فى البلد*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*لو هتيجى  معانا هنروح ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> اهم حاجه بتعرف تنونو علشان تتفاهم مع القطط:smil12: :smil12:



*لاء قطة عمتي بتتكلم عربي :beee: 

باللغة العربية الفصحاء 

وشوية انجليزي :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *علشان الصداع بس انتحرو انتو الاتنين وتبقو عملتو جميل فى البلد*


*
اصيلة يا ميرنا

خلاص ها اريحك واروح اتخمد :smil13: 

تصبحوا علي خير :new2: *


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا طبعا  ازاى انا بس شيفاكم بتتخنقو قولت اريحكم*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*اصيله والهى يا ميرنا ربنا يحليكى للوطن والامه 

وانت من اهل الخير يا مينا يا بتاع القطط المثقفه*


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اصيلة يا ميرنا*
> 
> *خلاص ها اريحك واروح اتخمد :smil13: *
> 
> *تصبحوا علي خير :new2: *


 
*يعنى كلمتى انا اللى وحشه خلاص مش هتكلم:new2: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا اتكلمى براحتك يا ميرنا مينا اكيد ميقصدش كده*


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولا يقصد خلاص بقا طلعت منه :cry2:*


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

خلاص هدوا الدور مفيش مشاكل


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعنى كلمتى انا اللى وحشه خلاص مش هتكلم:new2: *



*لاء يا ميرنا انا كنت بتلكك علشان مرهق وعاوز انام  :beee: *


----------



## ميريت (8 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب ليه كدا ياهوت
حتي لو مرهق مش تقول للبت في وشها كدا وتحرجها


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب ليه كدا ياهوت
> حتي لو مرهق مش تقول للبت في وشها كدا وتحرجها


*
اهلااااااااااااااااا

هو ايه اللي في كلامي بقي كان يحرجها انشاء الله

:ranting: *


----------



## ميرنا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*خلاص بقا مش طالبه تهديه الدنيا مولعه لوحديها يا ميريت*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*طب ممكن انا اهدى النفوس يا ميرنا ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *طب ممكن انا اهدى النفوس يا ميرنا ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

*هدى يجيرو علشان يطردنى بره المنتدى المره دى:smil13: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*متقلقيش هنطرد سوا*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*لو كان كدا مفيش مشكله بس مطردتش لوحدى :a82: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يستر علينا يأختى  ومنطردش واصلا مينا ميقدرش*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يستر علينا يأختى ومنطردش واصلا مينا ميقدرش*


 
*تبقى متعرفيهوش دا جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار :smil13: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*احنا لينا ربنا يا ميرنا هو يتصرف بقي*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *احنا لينا ربنا يا ميرنا هو يتصرف بقي*


 

*رئيك كده*

*طيب ربنا يستر *

*بس هو فى سؤال محيرنى احنا عملنا ايه علشان خايفين نطرد :dntknw: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

:dntknw: :dntknw:  اسألى نفسك مش انتى اللى قولتى هدى النفوس واحنا نطرد :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :dntknw: :dntknw: اسألى نفسك مش انتى اللى قولتى هدى النفوس واحنا نطرد :smil12:


 

*ايوه بس انتى مهدتيش يبقى هنطرد ليه :dntknw: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اصبري لما مينا يدخل وانا ههدى لازم يكون موجود مينفعش وهو بره*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اصبري لما مينا يدخل وانا ههدى لازم يكون موجود مينفعش وهو بره*


 

*طب هوه مش طيقنى خلقه يعنى خلاص حبه تانى وهتطرد بجد يا شريره * :smil13:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طب هوه مش طيقنى خلقه يعنى خلاص حبه تانى وهتطرد بجد يا شريره * :smil13:




شريره:new2: :new2:   لما يدخل بس  ومتقلقيش مش هيطردك هتصعبى عليه::smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> شريره:new2: :new2: لما يدخل بس ومتقلقيش مش هيطردك هتصعبى عليه::smil12:


 

*مش فى كل الحالات بصعب عليه ممكن اعيط فى الحاله دى ممكن اصعب عليه* :smil13:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*دى بسيطه ابعتى اموشن عياط*


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *دى بسيطه ابعتى اموشن عياط*


 

*لو اتطردت هجر رجلك معاي*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اوك كلينا  ايد واحده يا بهجت  بس ساعتها معرفكيش*


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

انا هرد علي ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه
ياجدعان دا هو يوم واحد الي مدخلتوش
اجي الاقي 7 صفح
اتهدوا شويه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (12 سبتمبر 2006)

حاضر يا طنط ميريت


----------



## Coptic Man (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

اديني جيت 

مش تقلقي يا ميرنا انا مش زعلان منك ولاحاجة 

وبس يا بنت يا جيرل بلاش تهدئ النفوس*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*لسه فاكر يا مينا 

لا دى طبيعى تهديه النفوس بتاعتى*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*اصلي الكمبيوتر بتاعي 

بيعاني من مشاكل صحية معلوماتية 

وربنا يشفيه 

اشليل بليز *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يشفيه يارب منا واخده بالى انك مش بتدخل كتير*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*اتاريكي سائلتي

يا ندلة جيرل *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* من بعض ما عندكم يا ندل مان*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الواحد مش بياخد معاكي حق ولا باطل

بنات اخر زمن صحيح

ليت الزمان يعود*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش هيعود خلاص  انســـــــــــــــــــــى*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*فينك يا سي السيد وفين ايااااامك*


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*راح وراحت ايامه*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح  ومش هيرجع تانى مستحيل  ممكن تلاقى سي السيده*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا ها اخلي مراتي 

تقولي يا سي السيد مونمون هههههههه

مش اسم حلو والنبي *


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*ابقى قابلنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*موافق ها تشوفي*


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*اين انتى يا مرات مينا مستقبلا *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*نحن فى انتظارهااااااااااااااااا  *


----------



## Coptic Man (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*الصبر حلو 

افتكروا كلامي ده بعد 50 سنة 

وهتشوفوا مراتي 

بس الصبر بقي*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولادنا بقي هما اللى هيبقوا يشوفوا هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الصبر حلو *
> 
> *افتكروا كلامي ده بعد 50 سنة *
> 
> ...


 
*انسحاب بطريقه جنتل جداااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*مينا طول عمره جينتل   ((اى خدعه اهوه يا مينا علشان مراتك بس ))

رد متأخر جدا سورى بقي*


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اصلي الكمبيوتر بتاعي *
> 
> *بيعاني من مشاكل صحية معلوماتية *
> 
> ...


 








الحال من بعضه يا هوت


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا ها اخلي مراتي *
> 
> *تقولي يا سي السيد مونمون هههههههه*
> 
> *مش اسم حلو والنبي *


 





هو ممكن يحصل في حاله واحده بس
لو غيرت اسمك من مينا  لمينا ـــــــــــــــــ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ابقى قابلنى*


 






ويقابلني انا كمان


بس لو غير اسمه هندبس
لاخلاص

قابل ميرنا بس


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ويقابلني انا كمان
> 
> 
> بس لو غير اسمه هندبس
> ...


 
*ميريت ترجمى يعنى ايه هندبس *

*وبعد كده متخليكى راجل وتثبتى على راى:ranting: *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*ها اغيره

تحبو اقابلكم فين يا حلوين ؟؟؟*


----------



## popspider (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ياترى هتقبل ترتبط بواحده ارتبطت قبل كده؟؟؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس يا بنت يا ميرنا
> 
> ...



كلم جميل بس انا عايز اعرف اختبار ازاى :a82:


----------

